# grass herbicde for sorghum sudan



## farmguy (Sep 15, 2015)

What herbicde would work for grasses in sorghum sudan espicially foxtails? thanks farmguy


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Atrazine works but has carry over.And not the greatest for grass control.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

this late in the season, theres probably not much you can do that would be worth the cost or the trouble/hassle. most of the sudan hybrids will play out within the next 30 days so it would depend on what you are doing (grazing, silage, harvest). also they are good at choking weeds out if planted thick. if the foxtail problem is localized and/or small, then spot spray with glyophosate. if its wide spread, wait till next planting and put down Cinch.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not a lot, had grasses take over in some grain sorghum, cut it green and made hay out of it.


----------

